# 2410 Starts/runs for a few seconds...then dies



## North Star

This is probably elementary and I really do apologize for not examining this forum more thoroughly for the answer, but my situation goes like this: 


Snowblower has been sitting many months. 
The oil level looks good. 
Spark plug hasn't been changed since my father had it service last Spring but it looks good. 
I'm pretty sure my father emptied the gas tank last Spring before storage. 
I went to gas station and got fresh (87 octane) gasoline and have filled the tank. 


I've looked through the manual (troubleshooting tips) and can't figure out what this seemingly simple issue might be. 

I don't see that this 2410 has a fuel shutoff lever. 

It has not been started/running since probably last late Winter/early Spring. 

I got it to turn over/run using the pulley the first time and it ran for about 5-10 seconds. Then I plugged it in and after walking away after trying again to get it started, I did get it started/running again for about 5 seconds, the second time using the electric starter. 



Should I spray carb cleaner inside the sparkplug after I pull the plug out? Should I throw a new plug in it? 

What am I doing wrong? I have the instruction for starting it (where to have the choke, how many times to prime it and so on). 

Sorry if this is an obvious fix and all...I bought my father's house and got the snowblower with the house after he died last May.


----------



## tabora

Start by cleaning the carb thoroughly... The float valve or jets are likely clogged/gummed up.


----------



## North Star

Thanks for the video. I am going to watch it. 


Just an update. When I went out there earlier, after letting it sit all night, I primed it and used the electric start, and it started and ran for - my guess would be a half a minute or more?, and then it died. 


I went to the store and got some STA-BIL and put an ounce in there. I bought some carburetor cleaner as well, to maybe spray into the spark plug socket if I pull it back out again.


----------



## RedOctobyr

Welcome to the forum! Spraying carb cleaner into the spark plug hole won't do much to help fix the situation. 

If you want, you can give it a spray (maybe for a second) into the carburetor's intake, then turn on the choke, and try to start it. If it will start for a few seconds, that helps confirm that you have a fuel problem. Which seems very like anyhow, from what you're describing. 

You could remove the carburetor bowl, and spray the carb cleaner up the center "post", in the underside middle of the carb. Though without a fuel shutoff to close, be aware that if you remove the carb bowl, gas will start coming out the bottom of the carb, until the tank is empty. 

If the tank is mostly empty, you might be able to tip the machine forward, onto its nose, with minimal fuel leakage. Then remove the carb bowl to spray in there. Check your instruction manual for their suggestions about tipping it forward. Some brands call this putting the machine into the service position.


----------



## North Star

RedOctobyr said:


> Welcome to the forum! Spraying carb cleaner into the spark plug hole won't do much to help fix the situation.
> 
> If you want, you can give it a spray (maybe for a second) into the carburetor's intake, then turn on the choke, and try to start it. If it will start for a few seconds, that helps confirm that you have a fuel problem. Which seems very like anyhow, from what you're describing.
> 
> You could remove the carburetor bowl, and spray the carb cleaner up the center "post", in the underside middle of the carb. Though without a fuel shutoff to close, be aware that if you remove the carb bowl, gas will start coming out the bottom of the carb, until the tank is empty.
> 
> If the tank is mostly empty, you might be able to tip the machine forward, onto its nose, with minimal fuel leakage. Then remove the carb bowl to spray in there. Check your instruction manual for their suggestions about tipping it forward. Some brands call this putting the machine into the service position.




I filled it up with new gasoline. As far as I know it was entirely empty before I put the new stuff in there, though I can't say for certain. 


So it's been topped off (a little above the red line inside - though I don't think that should be causing any of the non-start problems.). 


I just put an ounce or so of STA-BIL in there about an hour and a half ago. I am going to go back out shortly and see if it won't run at this point.


----------



## North Star

Is there any way to get this machine to run without going to the extreme of disassembling the whole thing (carburetor) to clean it? 


Again, just now as I went back out there after letting it sit all night again, it started and ran for about a half a minute, and now it will not start back up again.


----------



## aldfam4

In the future - consider ethanol free gas - its a bit more expensive but well worth it.


----------



## Lottstodo

It will keep starting and stalling until you clean the carb. you may be able to use some small needle nose vise grips to pinch off the fuel line if you do not have a shut off valve. 
As it sounds even if you get it to stay running in its present state , does not mean that it is going to run correctly or have the power to actually blow snow.

If you are not comfortable pulling the carb apart you may want to consider just buying a new carb based off your model and ser# then after switching out the carbs, try your hand at cleaning and rebuilding your old one.


----------



## North Star

Looks like I'll be shoveling snow for the rest of this Winter.


----------



## RedOctobyr

Hopefully it doesn't come to that!

You can try a quick and dirty carb cleaning by removing the bolt at the center of the carb bowl, and removing the bowl. Then spray carb cleaner up the center post of the carb, and into any little openings you can see. Then make sure the bowl gasket is in the right place, and reinstall the carb bowl.

That involves the least amount of removal, and just a can of carburetor cleaner. It might work.

Or, the odds are good that you can buy a replacement carb for somewhere around $15 on Amazon/eBay. A few more bolts to remove, but also a higher likelihood of fixing the problem.

Both approaches are fairly straightforward, and beat the heck out of shoveling!


----------



## North Star

Okay. That sounds like a plan. Gonna have to spray in the areas you are talking about. 


The carbs appear to be about $12.00 total (shipping included) on eBay.


----------

